# TT instead of TTS - do you regret it? Or are you happy?



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?

When I ordered the TT, I rationalized the TT as follows:
- Higher ground clearance by 10mm. Good for snow etc. I live in Canada. 
- Softer ride, better for bumpy roads
- Better looking 19" wheel option than the option available for TTS
- Cleaner lines 
- Ability to take regular gas instead of premium gas if oil prices go up
- Slightly better fuel consumption
- Better to drive the TT instead of TTS as a daily driver to work and back (excessive noise and speed)? I do about 30km/day for my daily commute. 
- Save ~$10K

But the faster and more powerful engine of the TTS intrigues me. 
Now I wonder if I should have just gone for the TTS.

Any thoughts from current TT owners? Did you ever regret not going for a TTS? Or you guys are happy?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered a TT S-line but then cancelled it (long story) and bought a TTS instead.

- Softer ride, better for bumpy roads - *I prefer a firmer ride. The 'comfort' setting on the TTS is too soft for me, I never use it. And I have 20" wheels! I imagine with 19's and using the 'comfort' setting, the TTS would be just fine for you on bad roads. Oh and the TTS has mag ride too. The roads in the UK are terrible and the TTS does just fine on them*. 
- Ability to take regular gas instead of premium gas if oil prices go up - *The TTS can take regular fuel just the same as the TT, unless your fuel is different in Canada*
- Slightly better fuel consumption - *There's barely anything in it. Looking at some of the MPG people share on here, the TTS can do just as well, sometimes better than the TT, but that all depends how you drive it and in what setting etc. *
- Better to drive the TT instead of TTS as a daily driver to work and back (excessive noise and speed)? I do about 30km/day for my daily commute - *There is no excessive noise in my TTS (apart from the Bang & Olufsen ) , I use it as a daily commute to work (including heavy traffic) and it's just fine*

But it sounds like it's too late for you now though? I had the exact same dilemma a few weeks ago and everyone and their dog was telling me to go for the TTS. I was unsure but boy am I glad I did. I would not have been unhappy with the TT but the TTS is something else. If you can change, I'd do it in a heartbeat.

It all depends what you want at the end of the day, what I like and want is completely different to the next person. I just wanted to share my opinion of the TTS as some of the things you have written aren't strictly accurate IMHO.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I believe the TTS is a better car in all departments. 
But the TT is what I could afford considering my love for B&O, quattro and all the gimmicks 

Do I regret it? - Not really. There's always a faster car out there. But honestly the 2.0 TT with S-Tronic is a fantastic car. Also it can be flashed to become even faster than TTS. May be I'll do it one day but now totally happy with its stock configuration.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Agreed with the above based on a few test drives, so not extensive experience. If you can afford the TTS and plan to keep the car for a while, that's what I would get. It's a sports coupe, and the TTS felt a lot more soulful to me than the TT, which was a "nice car". Not bad by any stretch of the imagination, but the TTS is definitely a step up. At the same time, I wouldn't stretch yourself thin financially for one, it wasn't be in debt ten years kind of good!


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I can't find it at the moment; however, there is an article that talks about the difference between the TTS 2.0 and the standard TFSI 2.0 engines and it is far more than just horse power.

Even a Stage 1 mapped 235BHP car is still over 5 seconds 0-60 with the stock TTS being 4.6.

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html

You did not say if the TT was Quattro as the TTS is and although we do not get a lot of snow in the UK, I know the real benefits of four wheel drive.

Ant


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't find it at the moment; however, there is an article that talks about the difference between the TTS 2.0 and the standard TFSI 2.0 engines and it is far more than just horse power.
> 
> ...


I believe Stage 1 TT does around 3.9-4.2 s in 0-60 test. Over 5 seconds (5.2-5.4) is what it is in stock.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

WhiteWizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't find it at the moment; however, there is an article that talks about the difference between the TTS 2.0 and the standard TFSI 2.0 engines and it is far more than just horse power.
> 
> ...


Your timings seem wrong?
Mapped TT does under 5 seconds, very near to the TTS. Believe you're quoting the default TT 235 figures?

EDIT: Stock TT 235bhp does 0-60 in around 5.2 according to a few sources.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree with a lot of what's being said. The first mk3 I drove was the 2 litre Quattro. I really liked it, but then I drove the TTS and that was night and day on another level. Hence, that's what I ordered. I use it as my daily driver and it's comfortable, relaxed and very refined. But when you want it to dance, it's then aggressive and sharp. I even get decent fuel economy from mine, averaging 33mpg overall, but getting mid to high 30's a lot of the time when I am just going from A to B in no hurry. The mk3 TTS is a big improvement over the mk2, where I would say the gap the models below it wasn't as great. Interestingly, the gap from the TTS to the new TTRS isn't as big as before - having driven a couple of mk3 TTRS, the only thing they did better was all really about the engine. They didn't handle, drive or look any different to my TTS, albeit the fugly wheels have a bearing I suppose. I think the TTS is the pick of the range, all things considered, but wouldn't feel short changed in any of the models below it, the 1.8 aside, as I had one for a day as a loaner and it did not impress. I'd rather have a diesel and a wad of torque than that engine in what's supposed to be a sports coupe...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If I had gone for a TTS then it would have been should have gone for a Porsche.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Omychron said:


> WhiteWizard said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


His times are wrong.

Manual front wheel drive 0-62 =6.0 sec.
0-62 mph in a Quattro S Tronic = 5.2 so just about 5 seconds dead for 0-60.

TTS Manual 4.9, 0-62
S Tronic 4.6, 0-62 around 4.4 0-60

TTS launch 



2L Quattro S Tronic 




APR map Stage 1 on 98 RON takes the 235 BHP to 316 BHP Thats a cheap way to get more BHP than a TTS. Untill the TTS gets mapped 

Back on Topic. If you're talking buying new, a TTS will have a UK book price of around 45k and it comes with a good level of spec with it, so given you have 45k to spend the TTS is the best bang for bucks.



olly2016 said:


> I believe the TTS is a better car in all departments.


Its got a better engine and you can have mag ride that a lot of people feel is not needed with the new ride of the MK3
"all departments" no...that's down to spec and nothing else.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

cooleddie said:


> So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?
> 
> When I ordered the TT, I rationalized the TT as follows:
> - Higher ground clearance by 10mm. Good for snow etc. I live in Canada.
> ...


About the car, don't even bother about the differences...apart the external look (who likes and who's not) it's the same piece of aluminium with more cv and that'it.
If you are comparing a TT and a TTs without optional it's a thing, but if you find a good price for a TT with all optional of the TTs, then you're only smart!
As I said, TTs has different color outside/inside and wheels or grill etc but the also are marginal and they depend from you taste..but the car runs the same, and if you map it, even better!
And my advice, don't talk against the TTs here, it's like you offend any mother's user..it's hard to accept that the substance is only 80cv, that's what you pay more


----------



## daverauditt (Jun 6, 2017)

I was happy with my TT until everyone is telling me I shouldnt be 

With not too much, I had my A3 handling better/faster than the stock S3. I plan on doing the same with the TT, but better (ie lessons learned from the A3). I also picked up my fully loaded TT for $41k since it was a 2016 leftover, giving me a lot of funds for upgrades, which I like to do as it keeps the driving experience fresh.

But that's my personal preference.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TT S-Line and the TTS came out very much the same cost when spec-ed up on the configurator thats why i went for the TTS


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a mk2 TTS which I thought was a great car. My first drive of a mk3 was a standard 2.0T s-line and, while I could appreciate the better chassis and handling, I think I would have had to go for the TTS over the TT every time.

It's all very well saying yeah but you can remap the TT to be as quick if not quicker than the TTS, but if you're gonna do that you may as well do it to a TTS  So if it's in budget I would opt for the TTS every time - best value of the lot really.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> TT S-Line and the TTS came out very much the same cost when spec-ed up on the configurator thats why i went for the TTS


When buying new I totally agree if you have the budget.
A perfect example is my car, to buy new today it's list price is with a years tax £47k
Now if I had £47K to spend on a TT it would be a TTS all be it the TTS with same spec would be £51k. But if anyone has a budget of around £45K the TTS is the car to have.

But not everyone has that budget to buy new. I sure don't, like many people. So if someone must buy new then it's all down to affordability. 
RS are £55k so good for you if you have that kind of spending power.

The MK3 is an expensive car, but one hell of a great car what ever version you have  We all can enjoy what we can afford


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

The ONLY reason to buy a TT over a TTS would be your price point. The S is better in every way


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you care at the money your theory is correct! the original question was related to the car, not the price. for instance I paid the TT as much as the TTs and I don't see the problem or this total different car!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

IF1960 said:


> The ONLY reason to buy a TT over a TTS would be your price point.


Or you don't want the extra BHP



IF1960 said:


> The S is better in every way


Faster engine, Mag ride if you spec it?,
"better in every way" Please enlighten us? to why it's "better in everyway"


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

IF1960 said:


> The S is better in every way


Not on fuel consumption it isn't!


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

cooleddie said:


> So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?
> 
> When I ordered the TT, I rationalized the TT as follows:
> - Higher ground clearance by 10mm. Good for snow etc. I live in Canada.
> ...


So back to your question asking TT owners if they regret not upgrading to a TTS. It makes me laugh when TTS owners seem to downplay the TT as if you are driving a completely inferior car. It stinks of justification to me!! Let's ask them if they regret not getting a TTRS which seems to be better than a TTS in every way. I say each to their own. No matter what car you get and unless you have an endless amount of cash, there will always be a better car than the one you have. I ordered mine in May which was after the new car tax rules, which I must admit did have an impact on my purchase decision. Do I regret getting a TT and not a TTS? How can I regret getting something that is still an unbelievable car to drive, makes me smile whenever I drive it and always look back at after I park it. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) Enjoy it!!


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Be careful if you are comparing a TT Quattro with a TTS.

I looked at a buying a TT Quattro and soon realised that once you had specced what is standard on the TTS it was not far off the TTS price. It believe it is a no brainer to go TTS over a TT Quattro if you start adding options.

All good cars but the TTS really does lift the game on somewhat over the standard TT as I suspect the TTRS does over the TTS. Buy what you can afford. and enjoy it. Good luck


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought the 1st launch car of the MK3, only available in manual at the time which I dislike but I wanted the car.
When the 235bhp became available in STronic I did the exchange'
I saw a demo TTs at a fine deal exchanged again.
Honestly if the TDI was auto I would still have it no doubt, the 235 compared to the TTs is obviously not the same but here again is the TTs that much better FOR THE AVERAGE owner other than the joy of owning it very difficult to say.
My conclusion is this all 3 are superb motors and I would defy anyone to be disappointed with
which-ever they purchased AFTER they had owned it for a little while, just go and enjoy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT is a completely inferior car.
With my endless money I wouldn't touch the TTRS at their current offering prices, I'd regret the wheels choice too.  
They need to man up the TT more, give it some butch maley testosterone and less estrogen (like with the 5 pot). It's not meant to be a cuddly cute city runner so don't give it those engines and drive train options.

Audis are hugely compromised and the TT is no exception. The range is now so wide it's crazy (just waiting for the TeT to be added). The range exists to sell as many units to as many people as possible hence why the TT gets very low PCP rates and all but the sport model look alike to the average joanne.

Biggest regret of the TT - the 20T 4pot engine. Audi, put in the 5 pot to the TTS too but with a much smaller turbo and around the same power and while you're at it remove the jelly between the road and the steering wheel too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

NoWayMan73 said:


> cooleddie said:
> 
> 
> > So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?
> ...


Correct! Let them believe it's an inferior car..which to me has the same Quattro with some hp more and big brakes..that's the real differences!
But as I said, let them think to be superior!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure they know, it's just self-affirmation and forum bravado preventing them from coming out...


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally, I prefer the look of the TT S-Line over the TTS (not a big fan of the front grill and 4 exhaust pipes). The main thing is do you want a TT with few options (will be cheaper) or full options (ie. similar to TTS). If you spec almost all options the TT and TTS are almost the same price... One more thing the TT does better is it has max torque at lower RPM than TTS and less turbo lag... 
Audi removed the magnetic ride option on the TT in the UK... probably to try to get more people to pay the extra cash for the TTS because the difference was too small... 

If you finance the car the residual value of the TTS will be higher than the TT with the same equipment just because the TTS has more equipment as standard...

Enjoy your TT. It's a good choice. There is no wrong option


----------



## in_dellible (Aug 19, 2017)

I am picking up a very well specified 2015 TT 8s Quattro S Line on 19s tomorrow. I'm coming from a 981 Boxster s (with pasm) which was a never ending problem car.

I test drove the TTRS, TTS and TT Quattro 230ps. I liked them all.

I live in Central London and The TTRS was just completely unnecessary for me. The decision between TTS and TT was a much closer call.

Advantages of the TTS are obvious, it's faster, has magnetic ride and better brakes.

The main reason I opted for the TT over the TTS was the look. It's more subtle, to my mind the TTS looks like it should belong to tracksuit wearing, cocaine snorting folk. Where as the TT S Line looks aggressive but stealthy (in Daytona Grey) without crossing the line into yob territory. I also preferred the quality of the ride in the TT (mine has standard suspension), it handles the speed bumps of London better than the Porsche which was brilliant over them with pasm and felt less crashy than the TTS, which didn't like speed bumps no matter how the ride was configured. Interior and equipment wise there is nothing to choose from.

It's also plenty fast, just 0.2 seconds slower to 62 than my Porsche and quicker in the real world of daily driving, the standard brakes are extremely good, track use would require and upgrade but I'm not going to track mine.

Overall it's each to their own, but saying the TTS is better in every way is quite ridiculous.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I never regretted buying a TT over the TTS. Both are great cars whatever you have. Enjoy!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Buying new the TTS attracts the over £40K VED in the UK, which I refuse to pay so no new TTS for me.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

90TJM said:


> Buying new the TTS attracts the over £40K VED in the UK, which I refuse to pay so no new TTS for me.


Given the huge discounts available on the TTS, doesn't that make this point totally null & void?!?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

cooleddie said:


> So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?
> 
> When I ordered the TT, I rationalized the TT as follows:
> - Higher ground clearance by 10mm. Good for snow etc. I live in Canada.
> ...


Some odd reasons not to go for a TTS? 10mm ground clearance gain - that's nothing! Softer ride? In comfort on the TTS the ride is very compliant. Better looking wheel options? Lost me on that one, as most of the options are the same. Might be different where you are, so I'll back off that one. Will not take regular gas? Well it can and does. Better fuel consumption - yep, but not by much. 34 to 38 mpg is easily achieved with a TTS. Cleaner lines? Lost me on that one. Better to drive? No way, the TTS is a significant step up from the TT's that sit below it and that's something considering how good the 'standard' TT is, 1.8 minnow engine accepted. I use my TTS every day to work and back (60 miles total) and it's just perfect, relaxing and engaging when it needs to be. Save 10k? Yep, that one is I imagine one of the main reasons why you'd not go for a TTS


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

90TJM said:


> Buying new the TTS attracts the over £40K VED in the UK, which I refuse to pay so no new TTS for me.


So would a half decent spec 230PS S line quattro.



kmpowell said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Buying new the TTS attracts the over £40K VED in the UK, which I refuse to pay so no new TTS for me.
> ...


The tax is calculated from the list price, so don't think the discounts make any difference.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> cooleddie said:
> 
> 
> > So I ordered the the TT instead of TTS. It's coming in a couple of months. But I'm curious for TT owners if you ever regretted not upgrading / going up to a TTS?
> ...


1.8 Minnow engine, that has made me chuckle :lol: :lol:

Firm candidate for quote of the month surely :lol:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was hoping cars such as the TTS would get a reduction in list price instead of discounts as the VED is on list price.Not aware
of anyone doing it yet though.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

in_dellible said:


> The main reason I opted for the TT over the TTS was the look. It's more subtle, to my mind the TTS looks like it should belong to tracksuit wearing, cocaine snorting folk.


Bizarre! They look near-enough identical, most folk can't tell the difference between TT, S and RS. Are you sure you weren't looking at a Lamborghini Veneno?


----------



## in_dellible (Aug 19, 2017)

powerplay said:


> in_dellible said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason I opted for the TT over the TTS was the look. It's more subtle, to my mind the TTS looks like it should belong to tracksuit wearing, cocaine snorting folk.
> ...


A trip to specsavers might be needed. Flashy front grill, rear diffuser, double the exhaust exits, silver mirrors and TTS signage = HELLO LOOK AT ME


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Black edition and badge delete will sort most of that then!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

nvm topic is full of childish comments.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> Black edition and badge delete will sort most of that then!


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The TTS and TT look almost identical, to an untrained eye anyway. It's only the smaller details that separate them. Audi 'S' cars aren't about being showy, that's what the RS is for.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I struggle to tell them apart, the only way I can be sure is to look for the quad exhaust pipes, I think in-dellible must have xray specs :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

and it flys past... :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I must admit since purchasing new I have questioned my decision not to go for a TTS but if I look back at how I actually got here. I upgraded from a Diesel gate A1.I test drove a TT Diesel and thought it went like stink ( I was really impressed). I was all set to buy one and changed my mind and decided to go for a manual petrol because of all the media attention that Diesels were getting. My other influences was VED and insurance and the TT was slightly cheaper on both counts. After I placed my order SWIMBO said, Rodney you plonker why have you done that? Get the order changed to a Quattro immediately (or words to that effect) and before you know it I started looking at all those wonderful toys and specced a car that was probably about the price of a TTS.

Anyhow, would I go for a TTS next time? Maybe yes but I don't plan on changing my TT as I am really happy with what I have. I had a budget, I stuck to what I could afford and I still think the front grille and twin pipes look like shit on the TTS. Sorry guys don't mean to offend, just my own view.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In many ways I would love to have a TTS, it's a fantastic car, but I made a conscious decision not to get one, but to get a "minnow" 1.8 for a variety of reasons.
1. Theft of performance cars round this way is a problem. A guy a few roads away way killed during the theft of his S3 a few months ago. Debadging etc does nothing, they have apps where they input your reg and it tells them the spec of your car.
2. I am an impatient driver and I recognise that with my advancing years my reactions and eyesight aren't perhaps as sharp as they used to be. With all that extra power beneath my right foot in a TTS I'd either kill myself or lose my license before long. :lol: 
3. Most of the roads I drive down are so congested that I'm lucky to even reach the speed limit. And when I do hit an open road it's usually littered with speed cameras. So I'd just find the largely unused potential excitement of a TTS a huge frustration.
4. I don't like the TTS quad exhausts, I'm not keen on chrome so the grill puts me off, I don't like those Halfords style stick-on side skirts and I'm not mad about any of the wheels. A Black Edition would solve some of those issues.
5. A reasonably specced TTS BE roadster comes to £49k. If I'm going to spend that much on a TT I think I'd rather throw in another £8k and get an equivalent specced TTRS which does stand out from other TTs and has way more to offer in the engine department than other TTs.
So yep, I'm happy.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Zephy I think you hit the nail on the head there with advancing years and eyesight. Perhaps the TTS is more appealing to a younger generation? My preference is style over performance.
My reaction times are not what they were I will be the first to admit it. My eyesight not much better. 
That said, My driving style changes in the TT and do take more risks having the extra power.
A co-worker commentated yesterday that every incident he encounters on our roads is always an Audi driver.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Matrix said:


> Zephy I think you hit the nail on the head there with advancing years and eyesight. Perhaps the TTS is more appealing to a younger generation? My preference is style over performance.
> My reaction times are not what they were I will be the first to admit it. My eyesight not much better.
> That said, My driving style changes in the TT and do take more risks having the extra power.
> A co-worker commentated yesterday that every incident he encounters on our roads is always an Audi driver.


I'd say most TTS drivers I see look 30 to 50 to me. Can't see how many people younger than that could afford to buy and insure one? Get what you say though and fair play to you. But you don't work with Clarkson do you? All Audi drivers are ***kers, etc... a bad driver is a bad driver no matter what make of car they're in. But van drivers... well...


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

No one would actually pay £49k though that's the difference there are some big discounts out there on the TTS that do not exist in the RS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> No one would actually pay £49k though that's the difference there are some big discounts out there on the TTS that do not exist in the RS.


True.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry ladies but most accidents seen around here are female drivers running into the back of the car in front, mobile phones??.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

As if the TT vs TTS battle wasn't bad enough, let's not start a male vs female driver debate


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

debonair said:


> As if the TT vs TTS battle wasn't bad enough, let's not start a male vs female driver debate


Let the guys crack on with this train of thought Debonair, the stats comprehensively back up us girlies being the better drivers


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Gulliver said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > As if the TT vs TTS battle wasn't bad enough, let's not start a male vs female driver debate
> ...


Can of worms right there


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

Gulliver said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > As if the TT vs TTS battle wasn't bad enough, let's not start a male vs female driver debate
> ...


Says to crack on with avoiding a male vs female discussion, yet decides to make a statement on the matter.

:roll:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Think I will wave the white flag here and admit defeat.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Parked next to a TTS today and my S -line looked better.I think the silver grille and mirror caps spoil the TTS.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Again, black edition for you then my friend


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TerryCTR said:


> No one would actually pay £49k though that's the difference there are some big discounts out there on the TTS that do not exist in the RS.


Depends what you call big... :wink:



TerryCTR said:


> Again, black edition for you then my friend


Nah, BP sucks, makes the car look silly. But options are options for a reason.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

You'd need to ask the wife 

The BE wasn't for me especially going for the black paintwork but it removes the silver wing mirrors and grille that a few members have said put them off the TTS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Many many years ago all cars came with plain black grills and black door mirrors. This was regarded as being your bog standard spec.
If you wanted a bit of chrome you had to upgrade to the Ghia or equivalent. If you wanted body coloured door mirrors you had to pay extra for the Sport version.
Now its the other way round. :lol:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to have GT and S Cortinas and they had the chrome trim but it was just painted black at the factory on the sporty models.


----------

